# Moved to a newer better coop



## Roffey (Aug 24, 2019)

Upgraded the girls living arrangements or so I thought. I have 4 layers but they seem to be all messed up now. Laying eggs all over the place, picking at each other. 
Will they settle out eventually? It’s only been a few days.
Basically I just added a warm side to the coop. I’m in Ontario wanted somewhere for them to be able to get out of the cold weather basically and closer to my house so I could plug in a heated waterer. 
I moved there food, water dish and nesting box with them. I didn’t think it would have this much effect.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, moving them can bring out their worst sides. 

Can you post a pic of your setup now? Is there enough space to leave them locked in the coop for a day or two so they begin to realize that their laying area is in the coop?

Issues on housing can also make them a bit testy.


----------



## Roffey (Aug 24, 2019)

Wont let me post a picture but they seem to have settled out a bit. We’re back to full egg production 4/day they’ve chose a new nesting spot in some of the shavings which is fine by me. Now they sleep in there nest box. LOL.
There going into the warm side at night now which was ultimately my goal. 
Originally got the chickens for the kids to get a little experience feeding and gathering eggs. Kids like it way more then expected and I’m having fun with it too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There are a couple of ways to add pics, the easiest one is to download them to your computer. Then click "upload a file" and download it directly to the post. The other involves a media download, I really don't like that one.

Yeah, for whatever reason chickens can be very addictive. They can also be heart wrenching, frustrating and worth every bit of that aggravation.

Let me ask you this, are they large fowl? Do they have four square feet of *open* floor space per bird? That is rather important to prevent bad behaviors. If they have to be kept up due to bad weather they can become stressed if there isn't enough space and take it out on each other.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

Sigh...another "poof".


----------



## Roffey (Aug 24, 2019)

No poof lol 
Have been busy I use Tapatalk for these forums normally I can download a photo without any issues.
The chickens have about 4 sq ft per bird but I also let them out to wander my property whenever the weather permits.
They have been basically right back to normal took about 5 full days to get accustomed to the winter coop.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Why do you use tapatalk? I still haven't figured that one out.


----------



## Roffey (Aug 24, 2019)

I have like 6 forums that I follow and it allows me to access them through my cell on one app. 
The notifications pop up when someone responds to my reply’s. 
More convenient I guess?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, that makes sense now. 

I'm sending you a PM.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

Roffey said:


> No poof lol
> Have been busy I use Tapatalk for these forums normally I can download a photo without any issues.
> The chickens have about 4 sq ft per bird but I also let them out to wander my property whenever the weather permits.
> They have been basically right back to normal took about 5 full days to get accustomed to the winter coop.


Oh, I see. Glad no poof then!


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I have tapatalk also but only use it when I want to post pics so I forget I have it lol. It's so easy to put pics on forums with it.


----------



## Roffey (Aug 24, 2019)

Except for this forum gives me a message that it’s not compatible or something. 
I’ll try to access from my computer later if I can.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Since I'm not at all familiar with Tapatalk, I can't offer any ideas. 

Is it just this forum or does the same message come up on others?


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Roffey, is the app fully updated?


----------



## Roffey (Aug 24, 2019)

:UPDATE:
Thought you guys might like this. I have one hen who seems to lay on the eggs and keep them warm. We’ve had a couple cold nights and I can’t get to the eggs during the week until after dark now. We have had a couple cold nights here in Ontario. -20 C overnight once. 
I figured I would have had a few frozen by now but she seems to be looking after them. Lol
This Hen is lighter coloured then the rest I have and she seems to have the most personality. She follows my kids around the yard when they get let out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're right, it's nice to read how a flock is getting on. It sure sounds like you're describing an Orpington. Personable, goes broody, just an overall pleasant breed to have in the flock. 

Keep an eye on her, if she is trying to hatch those eggs she can lose condition and with the cold you're having now she'll get in trouble very quickly. 

You've got to be in the Northern part of the province for it to be that cold so early.


----------



## Roffey (Aug 24, 2019)

I think I have Hybrids.
I’m in southern Ontario about 2 hours east of Toronto we just had an unusual cold snap early. It’s back to normal normal but we usually have a week or two over winter that will drop to around -30. 
I bought a ceramic heater for the winter months.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, I can see why you'd have some extra cold there. And that's why I left MI, I was over the long, cold, snowy Winters. 

Heater? For the birds? That's a pretty scary thought. Can you tell me more about it and what your plans were for using it? Something to think about, they stuff jackets and comforters with down. Your girls are wearing theirs. The threat to them is frostbite to their combs and feet. But if they're in a space that is not windy, had good air exchange they should be fine. 

I wish you could get pics loaded on here. You could actually just come to the forum without using Tapatalk and be able to download them easier.


----------



## Roffey (Aug 24, 2019)

I shouldn’t need the heater but had it on hand in case. Just a lightbulb style ceramic heater.
They are out of the wind with good air exchange. I bought a heated waterer so they don’t have ice. I’ve added some cracked corn to their food as a suggestion from a friend.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good on that style of heater. My brain is going straight to those ceramic heaters you see sitting around in people's houses. That's a fire hazard big time. 

And because I didn't follow directions and my ceramic heater failed, make sure you have the ceramic socket to put it in. It appears they burn out quickly using just a regular, cheapo metal and plastic one. 

Even though you have confidence in your setup I can guarantee you're going to question it until you've gotten a couple of Winters with the girls. That is totally normal. We all did it. Some still do.


----------

